# 4 for 4 outta grand haven last night, caught a big one!



## doox00 (Aug 4, 2006)

Went went 4 for 4 last night in 120-140 feet of water, caught the biggest salmon I have ever caught, green fly and spin doctor on rigger about 75 feet down. Picked up 2 of the 4 off this. (granted we were only running 2 and 3 lines at a time).


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

How big was it? :lol:


----------



## doox00 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sampsons_owner said:


> How big was it? :lol:



lol no idea, 20-25 pounds I would guess.


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

doox00 said:


> lol no idea, 20-25 pounds I would guess.


That's what I call a boat 20. On a scale it goes 16 to 17. :lol:


----------



## rascal trophy fishing (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, we weighed one the other day very similar in size, the guy who caught it said 20# for sure, I guessed 16#, and the digital scale said 14.6#, so looks are deceiving at times. I always keep at least 2 scales on the boat to show people the actual weight, and I am usually a very accurate estimator. After 27 years, it's second nature. :idea:


----------



## doox00 (Aug 4, 2006)

Weighed it the next day, it was 23 pounds a day after being caught, and it felt lighter the day after than when it was first caught also.


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

From what I've heard the last couple years.....that qualifies as a big fish, nice job, I wish more of them were that size like a few years ago.


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice fish,,,but i must say she might have lost a little water by the time the photo was taken.........but like i said nice KING>


----------



## Dr. Steelhead (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Catchin Sumpin (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep , thats a beauty for sure . Looks that big to me !!!


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

nice fish. Not trying to be a jerk but it sure doesn't look like a 23 lber holding it like that.


----------



## doox00 (Aug 4, 2006)

hunting man said:


> nice fish. Not trying to be a jerk but it sure doesn't look like a 23 lber holding it like that.


dont know what to tell ya, scale said 23 pounds.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

its too hard to tell from a photo, distance from camera and distance from you also play a role. I took a picture of a small shaker by holding it out as far as I could and it looked like it was about double its actual size.


----------

